# Wyndham Kona Hawain Village?



## ValHam (Jan 23, 2010)

Do they have bikes at the resort for guests?  Is the pool heated?  Would I need to rent a car - If so which car rental agency would you recommend? Going in a  few weeks.  Thanks kindly Val


----------



## randyz (Jan 23, 2010)

ValHam said:


> Do they have bikes at the resort for guests?  Is the pool heated?  Would I need to rent a car - If so which car rental agency would you recommend? Going in a  few weeks.  Thanks kindly Val



KHV has items for use like beach chairs, but it is hit and miss. I do not recall bikes though I can't say for sure. 

I consider car rental a necessity on the BI, although the walk into Kona is doable. For me though like to visit the various beaches and snorkelling spots. (In addition to the costco run etc..) Being from Canada I grab the cheapest weekly rate I can checking all the vendors. I do know others have got cheaper rates via costco etc.. Just be prepared the BI is probably the most expensive place I have rented vehicles in my travels.

Yes the pool is heated, or at least I have not found it ever cold in Dec or March. 2 pools, one has a sandbottom hottub as well, the other has regular hot tub and kids pool.

Its a great resort, have fun. 
Randy


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2010)

The Big Island is bigger than all the other islands put together - you definitely need a car or you won't see anything more then downtown Kona.  There is no beach within walking distance - across the street from the resort there is a lava coastline with shoulder to shoulder private homes and hotels.

I don't think they have bikes, but they do lend beach chairs for free.  The beach chairs are basically a collection of whatever visitors have left behind.

I would go with whatever rental is the cheapest - Hawaii can be expensive.  You should start looking immediately.

I would also suggest that you get a good guide book and do some research ASAP.  I like The Big Island Revealed.  The Big Island is huge and there is a lot to see and a lot of driving.  If you go without doing any preparation you may waste some time figuring out what to do after you get there.


----------



## BevL (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes on needing a car and be prepared to pay through the nose.  For next time, you should reserve a car as soon as you get your exchange and then keep checking for lower prices.

Try Alamo through Costco.com - it gives a second driver for free and has pretty well been the cheapest we've found.  Alternatively Hotwire or Priceline might work for you.  You could check some of the bidding sites to see what bids have been accepted.

Have a great time.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a mid-size for $20 a day 1 1/2 years ago.  Rentals seem to have gotten more expensive in the last few months.  Try hotwire.com, priceline.com, carrental*s*.com


----------



## ricoba (Jan 24, 2010)

You especially need a car if you want to visit two of the best beaches in the world...Hapuna & Mauna Kea....


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm sitting on a car reservation for April at approx. $225 for a midsize.  I keep checking to see if I can get it cheaper, but alas, not yet


----------



## SherryS (Jan 24, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm sitting on a car reservation for April at approx. $225 for a midsize.  I keep checking to see if I can get it cheaper, but alas, not yet



Try Hotwire right NOW!!!  Rates are $16.95 a day (midsize) and $17.95 (fullsized) for March dates I just checked, and I think they might be the same for your dates.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 24, 2010)

SherryS said:


> Try Hotwire right NOW!!!  Rates are $16.95 a day (midsize) and $17.95 (fullsized) for March dates I just checked, and I think they might be the same for your dates.



WOWZER - - I just cut my car rental from $238 (ALAMO) to $135 via Hotwire, ironically also with ALAMO!  It was a prepaid rate of $12.95/day for a fullsized car!

Thanks a million.

Von


----------



## dboy1 (Jan 24, 2010)

KHV DOES have bikes on site. They are pretty basic and are first come. You can only have them out from 8:00 A.M. till 5:00 P.M. but they are fun if you can get a good one


----------



## stark666 (Jan 24, 2010)

*[Deleted - duplicate]*

[Duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG - please see the responses to your other post. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## SherryS (Jan 24, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> WOWZER - - I just cut my car rental from $238 (ALAMO) to $135 via Hotwire, ironically also with ALAMO!  It was a prepaid rate of $12.95/day for a fullsized car!
> 
> Thanks a million.
> 
> Von



So glad you saw my post right away!  Those Hotwire rates have been changing many times in a single day.  Got our Hawaii car rentals at the "cheap" price about a week ago, and am happy to get the word out to others....Keep checking Hotwire for great car rental rates for Hawaii!
P.S. Use that "extra" $100 for a nice dinner!


----------



## brigechols (Jan 24, 2010)

Are beach towels available on-site?

I booked a minivan through national car rental dot com for $278 (inclusive of taxes, surcharges, and fees) for a week in March.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 24, 2010)

brigechols said:


> Are beach towels available on-site?
> 
> I booked a minivan through national car rental dot com for $345 for a week in March.



Yes, there are towels in the units that you can use for the pool, or beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't bring beach towels - they take up a lot of room in luggage and you don't want to spend time washing them every day.  You can get fresh ones from the resort every day if you wish and not have to mess with wet sandy towels in your unit.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Jan 25, 2010)

We stayed at the WKHV this past april, for 3 weeks. Family of 4 with the 2 kids (5 and 3).
Renting a vehicle is a must, period. Seems you have gotten some good advice there.
The grab bag of goodies to user isbehind the timeshare guy, near the front desk. If you luck out, could have lots there, or nothing to use. luck of the draw.
DO NOT TAKE towels from home. Tons to use at the resort, and you can always wash them in your room every day if you wanted.
Beaches!!! the best are the ones you need to drive to, get off the beaten path and find some, and relax, you are in hawaii!!!

The resort is very nice, the pools are good, nice hot tubs with the one being a sand bottom. WiFi is very hit and miss unless things have changed. There is an office to use computers, but usually a line up with people checking their facebook or someother useless webpage that shouldn't be allowed while on holidays!
Don't get me started on the mac nut tours. Just be warned!!! tour busses filled with seniors who havn't eaten for weeks and are ready to pounce on the first free-be sample that appears tends to happen!!
Enjoy your trip, i know we did.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 25, 2010)

We liked the Greenwell Farms coffee tour that is south of Kona. A question for those of you using Hotwire for car rentals, do you have to pay extra for an extra driver and if so, how much? That's been my concern with Priceline, works great if it's just me, but not so cheap when I add my DH.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 25, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> It was a prepaid rate of $12.95/day for a fullsized car!
> 
> 
> Von



was this the rate before airport and other fees? or after


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 25, 2010)

Aaron Kristen said:


> We stayed at the WKHV this past april, for 3 weeks. Family of 4 with the 2 kids (5 and 3).
> Renting a vehicle is a must, period. Seems you have gotten some good advice there.
> The grab bag of goodies to user isbehind the timeshare guy, near the front desk. If you luck out, could have lots there, or nothing to use. luck of the draw.
> DO NOT TAKE towels from home. Tons to use at the resort, and you can always wash them in your room every day if you wanted.
> ...



:hysterical: I remember your comments about the mac nut tours. It's kind of like Costco on a Saturday(which is why I go Wednesday evening!).

The computer hogging for useless stuff must be a Wyndham thing, I was at Bonnet Creek MLK weekend and all 6 computers were taken up with grown ups checking Facebook. Luckily the very nice girl at the activity counter, who saw me waiting, printed my boarding passes for me. 

The more you and everyone else talks about WKH, I'm thinking I got a really great trade for this summer. It was a freebie deposit that passed to me along with the purchase of my Michigan week.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 25, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> was this the rate before airport and other fees? or after



The rate quoted was $12.95 and came to $135 for the full prepaid price (no insurances).


----------



## esk444 (Jan 26, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We liked the Greenwell Farms coffee tour that is south of Kona. A question for those of you using Hotwire for car rentals, do you have to pay extra for an extra driver and if so, how much? That's been my concern with Priceline, works great if it's just me, but not so cheap when I add my DH.
> Thanks,
> Liz



Yes, the rate depends on the car rental company you get.  For me, it's usually been around $8 to $15 per day.

A few times I signed up for the free members club at the rental company and they will sometimes waive the fee.


----------



## randyz (Jan 26, 2010)

Aaron Kristen said:


> The resort is very nice, the pools are good, nice hot tubs with the one being a sand bottom. WiFi is very hit and miss unless things have changed. There is an office to use computers, but usually a line up with people checking their facebook or someother useless webpage that shouldn't be allowed while on holidays!
> Enjoy your trip, i know we did.



Wifi is available and was reliable during my week last year, BUT, only at the frontdesk. So if you have a laptop be prepared to go sit in one of the loungers to check your mail etc.. Actually in the evening the outdoors is pleasant and the area is usually very quiet. And no queue for the computer room. 

Randy


----------



## jlr10 (Jan 26, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We liked the Greenwell Farms coffee tour that is south of Kona. A question for those of you using Hotwire for car rentals, do you have to pay extra for an extra driver and if so, how much? That's been my concern with Priceline, works great if it's just me, but not so cheap when I add my DH.
> Thanks,
> Liz



I suggest you always check their website beforehand.  -Sometimes spouses are fee, per their website but they don't tell you that at the counter, you have to tell them.  They just ask "Is there another driver you want to add for $XX per day?"  If you ask if spouses are free per their website I have found they usually agree.  I discussed this my travel agent who was surprised to find that information and he stated he is now asking that when booking reservations for his client.  He found that some will include a spouse for no charge if you tell them it is your spouse. -Not all, but some.  Never hurts to ask.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 26, 2010)

randyz said:


> Wifi is available and was reliable during my week last year, BUT, only at the frontdesk. So if you have a laptop be prepared to go sit in one of the loungers to check your mail etc.. Actually in the evening the outdoors is pleasant and the area is usually very quiet. And no queue for the computer room.
> 
> Randy



We found no problem with the in-unit WiFi in September 09 . . . and we were running two laptops in the unit there.


----------



## eal (Jan 26, 2010)

Yvonne, could you tell me what unit you were in that had the good wifi reception?  Thanks.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Well, I am not Yvonne,*

In early October the resort switched over to Wayport, and the service was good, sometimes a little slow, we were in 57a up by the new pool complex. 

Greg



eal said:


> Yvonne, could you tell me what unit you were in that had the good wifi reception?  Thanks.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 26, 2010)

eal said:


> Yvonne, could you tell me what unit you were in that had the good wifi reception?  Thanks.



We were in 55B . . . and yes it was on the backside up near the newer pool.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 26, 2010)

aliikai2 said:


> In early October the resort switched over to Wayport, and the service was good, sometimes a little slow, we were in 57a up by the new pool complex.
> 
> Greg



Where is the new pool complex? I have a map of the resort which shows two pools: one near Alli Drive and units 19AB and the other near Kuakini Highway near units 71AB.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Sounds about right*

The new pool is in the south east corner of the property, we were a short walk to the pool. Greg


----------



## randyz (Jan 26, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> We found no problem with the in-unit WiFi in September 09 . . . and we were running two laptops in the unit there.



Yvonne,

Were you in a unit near the main lobby? Unless things changed since March 09 there was no in unit wifi.

Randy

I see Greg has already supplied an answer, things changed in Oct.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 26, 2010)

randyz said:


> Yvonne,
> 
> Were you in a unit near the main lobby? Unless things changed since March 09 there was no in unit wifi.
> 
> ...



As I said, we were ther at KHV in early Sept (5-12) and we definitely had WiFi in the unit and no, we were about the farthest you could be from the main check-in/lobby area.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 28, 2010)

When we were there in April-May 09, they came to our unit one day - I do not remember the exact day - and installed the WiFi and said they were installing in all units.


----------

